# Dell Customer Care (HA HA HAAAA...)



## paul (9 Apr 2004)

Hello everyone,
I have just ended 3 months of a customer service nightmare with Dell Customer Care :mad 
It all started early January when I ordered two ink cartridges for a printer which Dell bundled with their PC offer. 

After approx 20 calls and approx 5 and a half hrs of talk time later, I've given up on them honoring their service agreements.

Firstly, they charged me twice for the ink cartridges. Then they kept telling me that they had tried to deliver the cartridges but that nobody was home to receive them. Complete crap which went on for 3 months!! I still can't believe this even as I writing it here.

Eventually, when I got the cartridges, they were the wrong bloody ones :rolleyes 

And to get the cartridges, I had to contact the couriers myself and organise for delivery to me place of work. Dell said they couldn't do this because they could not contact the couriers once the cartridges were ordered. Dell even told me that the courier company could not contact their drivers to alter the delivery route. I asked them had they ever heard of mobile phones or of that new cutting edge technology, CB radio!! The Dell agent told me that and I knew I was dealing with complete plebs, and she expected me to swallow that sh*Te without any question. 

Everytime I rang their pathetic incompetent customer service which I think is based in India now, they lied to me on the phone, gave me the corniest crappiest excuses for not being able to deliver the cartridges. (By the way, I'm not implying that they are crap because they are from India, but rather that their customer relations policy is non existant and completely useless wherever they are based!!) And as for their promises to call me back with an update, forget it. Even speaking to their supervisors and managers, they don't care either. 

I got some refunds out of them, but they promised me a goodwill gesture which I'll never receive. 

Anyway, I will not bore you with anymore details, suffice to say, if you are ordering a Dell PC, DO NOT buy their printers, and if you do buy a PC, pray to Vishnu that you never ever need to contact Dell Customer Care. Their new motto shold be "Dell, do we care? Hell No we don't, unless you want to buy a PC that is!!" :$ 

Anyone any similar experiences with Dell? Anyone interested in participating in setting up a website to share our experiences with the world about Dells complete disregard of their customers?

Goodluck, Paul


----------



## fatherdougalmaguire (9 Apr 2004)

The Dell printers are just rebranded Lexmarks. You can pick up the cartridges in any good 'puter shop.


----------



## zag (9 Apr 2004)

It is really astonishing the way that Dell customer service works.  I had a long running issue with the after *they* changed an order I had placed and didn't deliver a part that was on free offer the week I placed it originally, but wasn't free by the time they re-placed it.

I held high hopes when I started the process, but eventually got worn down by the sheer ignorance (in IT terms) of the call centre people, and also by their bare-faced lies and promises to personally resolve the issue and get back to me followed by silence.

I took down (almost) every name and any time I sent an email or fax I started with "Dear Vishnu/Treena/Aayjay/Viktup/ . . . . " and the list got longer and longer.

Eventually I got *extremely* tired of the whole thing and explained calmly and politely to the Irish person on the switch who had been putting me through to India almost every day for 3 or 4 weeeks that I no longer wanted to talk to anyone there - I wanted to complain to someone who was not part of the helpdesk process.  She said there was nobody she could put me through to and that I had to talk to India.  After much too-ing and fro-ing she eventually gavce me the name of someone in Ireland who was responsible for customer care.

I set out the salient points (what was ordered, what was delivered, when I made contact first, how many times I had been in contact since, the names of all the people I had been dealing with) in a mail to her and asked if it was Dell policy to lie to customers, and if it wasn't how could she explain the fact that 15 or more named people in the helpdesk had lied to me and I still was no nearer a resolution after 3 or 4 weeks.  I also pointed out that there was a typo in my address which I wouldn't have made - it could only have happened when someone was re-entering my order (for whatever reason) and that so it was reasonable to assume that if they made a mistake with my address they might also have made a mistake with the order.

The missing part arrived after a few days.

It really is ridiculous.  At least I work in IT and I knew exactly what I ordered and exactly what I got and had the time and energy (just about) to persevere.  I don't fancy the chances of someone who isn't entirely sure about the whole thing.

I have reliably heard of a number of people who have gone out to Bray with machine in hand refusing to leave the site until someone deals with their issue.

z


----------



## fatherdougalmaguire (9 Apr 2004)

[broken link removed]


----------



## paul (9 Apr 2004)

*Dells customer care & what it means in the scheme of thi*

Hi zag,
yeah, the business about my address and contact telephone number really pis*%d me off. They had my home phone number wrong by a single digit. I told them that in January when the issue first arose. By the time I gave up at the end of March, they still had my home number wrong, even though I told them every single time I rang them. I even gave them my mobile number at the end of every conversation, which I got them to repeat and they always asked in my next phone call for the same bloody number, saying that they didn't have a record of it!! Un-fecking-believeable!!

What really gets to me is that I used to work for Dell myself in sales a few years back. I thought they were the best company around by far. Didn't give a damn myself what happened after I sold product to an organisation, that was Customer Cares problem. Oh, how the tables have turned, paying now for my sins, I.T. karma.

On another note altogether, I've just watched the news tonite and seen three terrified Japanese people who will soon die in Iraq by being burnt alive.That puts all my whinging into perspective!! Finished moaning about Dells customer care, it's over, now everyone go and live a happy life, love your neighbour, walk your dog, play with your kids, get drunk, whatever makes you happy to be alive. And think of those three soon to be dead people for just a few seconds to honor them.
Goodluck!!


----------



## Maceface (9 Apr 2004)

*Re: Dells customer care & what it means in the scheme of*

They are so incompetent - and that is sometimes good.
They delivered a printer to my house about 6 months after I ordered a computer. 
My mother accepted it thinking I ordered it - which of course I didn't.
Never another word said about it.
Anyone out there not get theirs? You know where it is


----------



## machalla (9 Apr 2004)

*..*

Have they outsourced all their customer care operations to India from here?  I know it happened in the US part of the operations and there was uproar due to similar reasons outlined above. They are supposed to have switched back to either US or European call-centres I thought.

I didn't think they're Irish operations had been shipped out to Bangalore though. 

Of course its 2 years since I last had any dealing with Dell and back then they did seem a little more competent (and local too).


----------



## daltonr (14 Apr 2004)

*Re: ..*

Just built my own PC.  Apart from the joy of not having to deal with Customer Care the whole experience was great fun.

Go for it.  For the same price that you pay Dell you'll have a much higher spec machine.

I had similar experiences to those above with Gateway in their day.  Home build is definitely the way to go.

-Rd


----------



## lynchtp (16 Apr 2004)

*Dell*

My old fella ordered a dell machine with a printer online on a thursday.  I informed him he will need to buy the printer cable seperatley which he did on Friday.  Monday he recieved around ten boxes from dell.  The order from thursdays computer and printer and the order from friday printer cable and the whole package as well and he was charged twice.
Then it took 2 weeks for dell to collect the 2nd machine and 2 months for the charge on the card to be credited.

Dell have alot to re-learn about the IT industry or soon they will meet the same faith as Gateway did (long live the local Computer shop... even if its online and in Oslo)


----------



## cuchullain (17 Apr 2004)

*dell cusomer care*

Ordered a Dell in 1999. Computer was to be delivered by one of the courier companies. I was charged extra for delivery. Courier company rang me and asked me to pick it up. I rang Dell a few days later to tell them I was missing a few CD's ( Works Suite 2000) told them I had only received 4 cd's and 8 was advised. They immediately forwarded a new set. Red faced CU then discovered that there was a full set after all. New way of packing Cd's back to back! Rang Dell to apologise was told not to worry just keep second set. 1.5 years later screen goes on blink. emails Dell to enquire about warranty etc. 1 Year on screen. End of Story.
Good and bad all rolled in together. Would I buy from Dell again.? Yes. Processor only though. Would buy screens, printers, Keyboards,Scanners etc  seperatly elsewhere.


----------



## Sparky (18 Apr 2004)

*Just built my own PC.*

Hi Daltonr, would you be willing to share specs and sources?


----------



## machalla (19 Apr 2004)

*..*

Not sure where Daltonr got the stuff from but heres some suggestions

www.komplett.ie
(suggestion is to use DHL as the delivery courier as there are big problems with parcelforce).  Always my first stop for parts in the last 2 years or so.

www.marx-computers.com
Good Irish shop, usually good prices for stuff as a rule (for Irish retail anyway, beats the tar out of Peats and Maplins).  Based in Fairview, Dublin.

www.elara.ie
Reasonably good prices (komplett are better almost always on price though so check there first).  You can go and collect stuff from them in Parkwest (Dublin) to save on delivery costs as well.

www.overclockers.co.uk is supposed to be good too.  I've not dealt with them.

Hoep the above is of use.


----------



## Mad Han (27 Apr 2004)

*Dell charging twice*

This is incredible, I ordered a PC for my old folks at Christmas and they charged me twice also for it... 
which now appears to be a common occurence. It cannot be a mistake, sounds more like a policy. 

Now the modem has gone belly up and already I have spent 2hours on the mobile (brain fried) running tests thanks to the customer care service. No acceptance of responsibility. 
Maybe the only way around the problem is to pack the car and drive to the Limerick plant.


----------



## Paulk (27 Apr 2004)

*Dell*

Bought a new PC from Dell very recently.

It was delivered to me but never worked properly.

Dell wouldn't give me a new machine or my money back but instead they have taken it back for a repair.

If you spend top dollar buying a new machine and it doesn't work they should replace it with a new one or give you your money back. If I wanted a second hand one I would have gone to buy and sell.


----------



## XXXAnother PersonXXX (27 Apr 2004)

*Re: Dell*

A couple of weeks ago I had an order in for a Dell PC. Then I read this very thread. I remembered past experiences with Dell and 'how I'd never go back to them'. I always did because I thought there wasn't any one else.

Anyway, I cancelled the order and went with elara.ie. The machine is lovely, works perfectly and there was absolutely no delay or problems. I dealt with the same person from start to finish as well.

I feel like I should be polishing the metallic black case every few hours. The components seem to be of the highest standard.


----------



## rainyday (27 Apr 2004)

*Re: Dell*



> If you spend top dollar buying a new machine and it doesn't work they should replace it with a new one or give you your money back.


Your legal rights would not support this - they are quite entitled to repair within a reasonable period.


----------



## Paulk (27 Apr 2004)

*Re: DELL*

Rainyday Food for thought. How would you feel if a restaraunteer asked you to pay for your meal in advance and then serving you a second hand meal?

It wouldn't happen but when you buy a box of micro chips from Dell thats exactly how they treat you.


----------



## rainyday (27 Apr 2004)

*Re: DELL*

Hi Paul - That's a different issue. In your first post, your complaint was that they chose to repair (and not replace) a faulty machine. They are legally entitled to do this.

If you are saying they sold you 2nd hand chips as new, that's a different story.


----------



## XXXAnother PersonXXX (27 Apr 2004)

*Re: DELL*

Could it be argued that the machine wasn't of merchantable quality? I would try my best to cancel the order, or get my money back. It might be difficult, judging from Rainday's comments, but this is the route I'd try.

I remember Dell trying to repair a new laptop they sold me. An engineer came out on site and managed to completely screw up the machine. When he had finished with it, you couldn't even close the lid. Eventually, I got a new machine off them. The whole process from placing the order to getting (a working) machine was about 4 months. (What is Dell QC like? - do they even have any?)

Might be time to investigate other companies listed in this thread.


----------



## Paulk (28 Apr 2004)

*Dell*

"machine was about 4 months"

You paid in full in advance for a machine that never worked, you had to accept a repair and finally got a refund but they had use of your money and you had loss of your machine for 4 months. Sounds just like what I'm going through.

Sorry Rainyday didn't mean to mislead you the Chips were not second hand (I wouldn't be able to tell anyway but I assume that just would not happen).


----------



## XXXAnother PersonXXX (30 Apr 2004)

*Re: Dell*

Paulk - I didn't get a refund. They finally gave me a new machine.

I also had to put up with constant crap for four months, emailing and phone calls etc.


----------



## daltonr (30 Apr 2004)

*Re: Dell*



> Hi Daltonr, would you be willing to share specs and sources?




Sure.


Motherboard:      Abit NF7-S ver 2.0
From PC World.  It had a 10% off sticker on it which made
it cheaper than online, but girl claimed there was no discount.
Said I'd only take it if she gave me the discount, so she did.

CPU:      AMD Athlon XP2800+
From Komplett.  Way cheaper than PC world, but PC World have recently reduced CPU prices I think.

RAM:     512mb PC2700 from PC World €99.99
slightly cheaper online, but not significantly when 
shipping etc is taken into account.

Graphics Card:    PNY nVidia 5900 (can't recall if it's FX or XT)
Anyway, got it from PC World.

Hard Disk:   Mator 16GB Serial ATA.  From Komplett.
Much cheaper than PC World, but prices are constantly changing so shop around.

Power Supply:  Originally bought a Q-Tec 550Watt (Gold)
PSU from Komplett.  Ended up not working and causing random shut downs (not what you want to see when you've done a home build).   Ended up buying an Enermax 460W from Peates.  A bit pricey but I was getting desperate.

I still have to get around to shipping the dodgy one back to komplett which is the pain about shopping online.

Case, a Jeantech case from PC World, about €35.

I just used a 17" monitor from a previous PC, and same with Mouse and Keyboard, and Speakers etc.

One suggestion, if you do build your self, try to find a case with a good bit of clearance between the top of the Motherboard, and the bottom of the PSU.  Otherwise your PSU can end up touching the clip that holds your PSU in place.

The only thing I'd change if I was building again is the Case, I'm not happy with it.  But it's only €35 so I might get a new one in a few months time.

-Rd


----------



## coininban (3 May 2004)

*Dell*

Ah what awful memories these posts bring back to me!!  We got our Dell boy two years ago.   Set it up but not a sign of life sprung from it.   A very long time later, after upteen calls to them, we discovered it was not properly assembled at all.  I asked them to send someone out to me but they insisted I could diy it myself.  Well now to be honest changing a light bulb is the extent of my knowledge.  They promised to talk me through it but my goodness, I tried but thankfully stopped before I completely damaged it because the person at the end of the phone seemed to know less than me and was guiding ME through it.   Weeks later they did send out someone who confirmed it was not connected at all properly internally.  That was sorted out except it took months for the CD-RW to work - the problem?  Again it was never actually connected inside the processor!!  How can they release processors like that?  Have they any quality control?  Since then, thankfully, it has worked fine but Dell again next time?  I think not!


----------



## paul (3 May 2004)

*Original thread posting*

Hello all,
I started off this thread to get rid of my frustration with Dells customer service. I said to myself after I started the thread, that would be it as far as my dealings with Dell i.e. they won and I wasn't arsed in chasing them anymore for service. So that was it.....Or so I thought!!
Last week after about a month of silence, i got a call from some lady in a IT firm in Dublin. She said that she had received a order from dell, instructing them to come out to me and setup a floppy disc drive. I was flabbergasted at hearing from her after so long a silence from Dell, and I proceeded to make arrangements for her to come out and install the FDD. Towards the end of the conversation I said to her that I simply expected Dell to post the FDD directly to me and that I would set it up no problem. She said Dell had made it clear that they wanted her company to install it. Then she asked me had I received the FDD from Dell. I told her I hadn't and I thought that was the reason she had rang me in the first place!! So she said that her company only installed Hardware for Dell but that they didn't deliver it. So she told me she would ring me back the next day and organise the FDD delivery. I knew she wouldn't get back to me and didn't even bother to get her name as I really didn't give a crap about the FDD anymore. Did she ring me back?.....Of course she did.....not!
And then last week I had Dell logistics onto me saying they had a FDD for delivery to me and could I arrange to be at home to receive it. No way I said, in work Monday to Friday, work 9 - 5, blah blah. Can they deliver to my work address? Oh no, couldn't do that, too much hassle for Dell. They suggest i collect it from Interlink. Grand I said, give me a consignment number for that then. Dell tell me they have to ring me back with the consignment number. And I have I heard back from them. Of course I haven't. Why me? Must have really pissed someone off in a past life.
And to top it all of, when I asked what number they had been trying to contact me at (because both these people said they had tried numerous times to ring me), they told me the number which I had told Dell about 20 times was the wrong number. Dell still haven't updated their database with my corrected details after all this time and contact. Duhhhh.
What plebs and muppets Dell have working for them!! 

Micky Dell I salute you and your hordes of gobshites for running a successfull company, making loads of cash, and all while you provide what has to be one of the crappiest services imaginable. Slainte!


----------



## XXXAnother PersonXXX (4 May 2004)

*Re: Original thread posting*

Paul, if it's any use to you, you can get USB floppy drives for ~€20.


----------



## chilidog (4 May 2004)

*Charge Back*

I bought a laptop from Dell last year , the screen went faulty after 3 weeks and the power would cut out on me without warning.

Rang Dell they took it back , i asked for an advice note which stated "15 days return or new machine". Spoke with a manager in CS who stated that they wold have the machine repaired and back to me by that time.
I stated that i would charge the money back to my credit card company as i was out of pocket if they failed me again as i had no machine , was suffereing losses as i had to get a loan replacement etc.. etc...
Needless to say the machine came back , brand new within 7 days.

I dont take any crap from these guys they take your money and send you faulty products , nah dont think so.
Not in this day and age when we have so much legislation to protect us.


----------



## paul (5 May 2004)

*USB Drive*

Thanks Anotherperson,
I use a memory stick, but thanks for the suggestion. I have a small network at home so I can access files on Floppy if i need them. It's the whole principle of the thing!!
I won't go for Dell products again, I've made PC's before, will go back to doing that I think, even if it does take slightly more organisation and time. At least if it goes wrong I can give out to myself to my hearts content.

Nice one Chillidog, glad you got it sorted in your favor, but to be honest I've lost the will to deal with Dell, you'd nearly lose the will to live having to put up with their crap CS. 
Goodluck.


----------



## Lamped (5 May 2004)

*Build your own...*

Hi AnotherPerson,

Very interesting post about building your own PC.

Could you recommend any books / detailed guides on the subject?

Also, do you need any special tools, such as a Solder Iron or anything?


Thanks in advance...

Lamped


----------

